# Baby Lurcher



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Been looking through some older photos recently. Thought I'd share some of Frodo as a teeny tiny adorable puplet!


























































Little bit older lol











and now! From 3 to 30kg


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He is so absolutely gorgeous. I love seeing pictures of him.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love that puppy belly! And I can't stop looking at his eyes. Stunning!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

What cross is he? I know he is a lurcher but they can be different combinations. Love his merle coloring and his coat.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

What a cutie! Stunning, too!  
Still always amazes me how pups grow into their personalities so quickly. At 8-10 weeks they're mostly Derp; but just a few short months later, you can really start to see who they are and will become. 
Dogs is the bestest! :becky:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So adorable.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

awesome, something kinda Tolkien about his looks!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> What cross is he? I know he is a lurcher but they can be different combinations. Love his merle coloring and his coat.


Mum is full greyhound, dad is bearded x border collie with an extra splash of greyhound


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Mum is full greyhound, dad is bearded x border collie with an extra splash of greyhound



Ahhhh I can totally see the beardie in there!


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL, he's gorgeous but that last picture is so derpy! 

What did he think of the watermelon? Toby will eat watermelon---even the rinds! He always wants to raid the garbage to get all the rinds but I really don't think that much would have good results .


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love these! Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

love your Frodo dog. As a puppy so fricking adorable. as an adult stunning


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in love with him. He's such a stunning dog,& I always look forward to seeing his pictures.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I love lurchers and Frodo is so cute


----------

